# NWSL Bombshell



## MakeAPlay (Jan 9, 2017)

http://www.soccerwire.com/news/pro/nwsl/nwsl-champ-wny-flash-to-re-locate-to-north-carolina-starting-in-2017/

The NWSL Champion WNY Flash have been sold and are moving to North Carolina!


----------



## CaliKlines (Jan 9, 2017)

That is sweet...WakeMed is a great facility, and NC is a great state for women's soccer. Hopefully the Courage will do well.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 9, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> That is sweet...WakeMed is a great facility, and NC is a great state for women's soccer. Hopefully the Courage will do well.


Hopefully it helps that the team will be the defending NWSL champs.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 12, 2017)

Half the first round picks from the NWSL draft are Region IV players!


----------



## The Driver (Jan 12, 2017)

The draft is interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 12, 2017)

The Driver said:


> The draft is interesting.


I agree.  A lot of the "experts" apparently don't know that much.  Lavelle was a no brainer at #1.


----------



## The Driver (Jan 12, 2017)

Any surprises so far?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 12, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Any surprises so far?


Maybe Johnson at #16.  There have been 8 out of 16 picks from the PAC 12 conference and 10 of 16 from the PAC 12 and BYU.


----------



## The Driver (Jan 12, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Maybe Johnson at #16.  There have been 8 out of 16 picks from the PAC 12 conference and 10 of 16 from the PAC 12 and BYU.


I  was thinking Johnson might be. So teams are looking for needs or best available now. Let's see how deep this pool is.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 12, 2017)

The Driver said:


> I  was thinking Johnson might be. So teams are looking for needs or best available now. Let's see how deep this pool is.


Lindsay Agnew is a little bit of a reach too.  We will see.  She is a good 1v1 player at least.


----------



## Justafan (Jan 12, 2017)

Andrews before Mills is a mistake.  Don't know all the girls, but Andrews at #3 seems a little high to me.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 12, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Andrews before Mills is a mistake.  Don't know all the girls, but Andrews at #3 seems a little high to me.


Agreed.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 13, 2017)

2017 NWSL Draftees by Conference

12 - Pac-12 
10 - ACC 
9 - Big Ten 
2 - AAC 
2 - Ivy 
2 - SEC 
2 - WCC 
1 - Big East

The conference of champions did pretty good.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 19, 2017)

http://www.socceramerica.com/article/72026/us-abroad-oreilly-seeks-global-experience-at.html

Another US star moves abroad.


----------



## GoWest (May 7, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree.  A lot of the "experts" apparently don't know that much.  Lavelle was a no brainer at #1.


I watched Lavelle for the first time ever against Russia. She was dominant in that showing. Made several Russian players look like orange cones. LOL!


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 12, 2017)

Looks Like FC Barcelona Women will play in the NWSL starting in 2018.

http://www.sport.es/es/noticias/barca/barca-tendra-equipo-liga-femenina-estados-unidos-partir-2018-6032528


----------



## PLSAP (May 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Looks Like FC Barcelona Women will play in the NWSL starting in 2018.
> 
> http://www.sport.es/es/noticias/barca/barca-tendra-equipo-liga-femenina-estados-unidos-partir-2018-6032528


Wondering if it will be another team participating in the NWSL with their other teams still in La Liga or their whole woman's side?


----------

